# London Orbital 300k 11th August



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2018)

I just saw this, which looks interesting. 300k circuit outside the M25, crossing the Gravesend-Tilbury ferry. Sat 11th August.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/18-238/

I have to admit that the chances of me getting organised enough to be at Chalfont St Wotnot for a 6am start and figuring out how to get home afterwards are pretty small, but they are not altogether zero.

I think I might pinch some of the route though. Maybe for my next imperial century I could do a semicircle.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2018)

I was looking at it too and have the same problem.
If it was to start THIS side of the M25 it would be good for a crack.


----------



## derrick (28 Mar 2018)

Our club organises 300km challenges every year, we did the Round London a couple of years ago, was not the best of rides, This year we are doing London to Clacton and back, London to York, and London to Brighton, all will be extended to make sure they are 300km. the first one is in May, so training has already started.


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Mar 2018)

Not the easiest to get a nice route. IIRC a couple of chaps from work did it the last 2 years, starting and finishing at the airport. If they do it again this year I'd be tempted to have a go as the start point is only 9 miles from me...


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Mar 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Most of the Southern part of the route looks nice, from what I can tell from the little map



I need younger eyes to see that. I'd like to see the detail, like you I'd pinch a few bits for the longer rides


----------



## jiberjaber (3 Apr 2018)

I did something similar a couple of years ago but split it in to 2x200 clockwise with an overnight in Guildford. Worse bits were coming up to Reigate Hill from the gold course during rush hour and some of the stuff on the NW section through to South Mimms. I used the Lee Valley for a good section to get me home in time to pick up a curry on the way 
https://www.strava.com/activities/674045914
https://www.strava.com/activities/676145412


----------



## manotea (5 Jul 2018)

Hi Chaps, London Orbital Org here.

Getting to the start of an event starting at 6am can be a problem, and likewise getting home again after. Happily we provide sleepover accommodation for Friday and Saturday night via our exclusive 'no mod consider' package (bring a sleeping bag and mat!). You can leave your bag with us whilst you're riding and breakfast and supper will be provided. This is a new event but typically we have about a dozen riders stay over for CSP events. We generally meet up at the White Hart in the village centre for a nightcap, which makes for a sociable evening. Hope this helps. More later. Paul.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jul 2018)

manotea said:


> Hi Chaps, London Orbital Org here.
> 
> Getting to the start of an event starting at 6am can be a problem, and likewise getting home again after. Happily we provide sleepover accommodation for Friday and Saturday night via our exclusive 'no mod consider' package (bring a sleeping bag and mat!). You can leave your bag with us whilst you're riding and breakfast and supper will be provided. This is a new event but typically we have about a dozen riders stay over for CSP events. We generally meet up at the White Hart in the village centre for a nightcap, which makes for a sociable evening. Hope this helps. More later. Paul.


Plan to do it next year if you repeat it.


----------



## DanZac (5 Jul 2018)

manotea said:


> Getting to the start of an event starting at 6am can be a problem, and likewise getting home again after. Happily we provide sleepover accommodation for Friday and Saturday night via our exclusive 'no mod consider' package (bring a sleeping bag and mat!).



Sweer, I'm in for this one and this likes like a probable solution to a really early start, and sounds better than sleeping in the back of the car.


----------



## mmmmartin (8 Jul 2018)

Just a note to say that the org of this is well-known, experienced and reliable, and will send you along decent roads. 

(I'll probably not ride this as there's a good chance I'll be elsewhere, but it's on my list of possible rides.)


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jul 2018)

I'd love to do this, but will have to wait until next year for fitness and availability. Looks fun though


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just bumping this thread to say that it took place. There was a significant CC representation, but not as riders. Both @smutchin and myself were manning the rubber stamps at different points. It had a great vibe, and if @manotea runs it next year I'll definitely be riding. Hang the logistic difficulties.




Its definitely one on my radar for next year.


----------



## smutchin (13 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Just bumping this thread to say that it took place. There was a significant CC representation, but not as riders. Both @smutchin and myself were manning the rubber stamps at different points. It had a great vibe, and if @manotea runs it next year I'll definitely be riding. Hang the logistic difficulties.



It looked like a cracking event from the rubber-stamper's point of view. The ferry crossing was interesting and seemed to work reasonably well - only a handful of people complained about having to wait but it all went pretty smoothly and due to the ferry operators taking a pile 'em high approach, many riders actually got across sooner than expected.

The only thing putting me off riding next year is the thought that I might prefer to be a controller again!


----------

